# How to fix a Maru 4x4x4 (Re-Align the core)



## Modesty (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs_aN0kiDWA

That video really helped.
No need to take it apart or put anything inside.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Aug 24, 2010)

The question is how to fix it permanently


----------

